# Computer won't read USB drives



## Nastybutler187

My computer's been having problems reading my USB drive lately. When I plug it in, nothing happens, and I can't see it in My Computer. When I put in the install disk for the drive, after I install it, it tells me to insert the device, and when I do, I get the blue screen and my computer resets. I tried a different drive today, but it still won't read it. Strangely, my computer also won't read my camera, but it _will_ read my iPod, USB keyboard and mouse, and printer. What's going on?


----------



## The_Other_One

First off, I assume you run XP, which you don't need drivers.  If you tried to load them previously, I wouldn't be suprised if it conflicted with microsoft's drivers and messed something up...  As for your camera not working either, nearly all of those work basically the exact same way USB memory cards do.  I've never used an ipod on a computer, but I heard those use special software, right?  There for, it probably DOES need a driver, separate from windows...

Maybe run Windows repair from the CD?


----------



## Nastybutler187

good thought, i'll try that


----------



## Nastybutler187

uh, my windows CD doesn't have windows repair on it.. is there anywhere i can download it or something?


----------



## superv1sor

I might be wrong but you should look at this:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Windows_XP_Autorun_Repair_Wizard_d4403.html


----------



## Nastybutler187

ty, i'll try it

edit: no, that doesnt look like what i need.. it fixes autoplay settings in like cd drives or something.


----------



## Nastybutler187

um, now i have a new problem: every time i boot up my computer, it asks me which OS i want to start; windows xp or windows xp setup. is there any way to get rid of this screen and have it automatically go to wndows xp?


----------



## Burgerbob

That is probably because you have your Windows CD in the drive, and it is trying to boot from it.


----------



## Nastybutler187

nope, the CD isnt in the drive, and the bios has first boot priority set to hard disk.


----------



## Nastybutler187

Nastybutler187 said:
			
		

> um, now i have a new problem: every time i boot up my computer, it asks me which OS i want to start; windows xp or windows xp setup. is there any way to get rid of this screen and have it automatically go to wndows xp?



ehh... help!


----------



## Nastybutler187

up.. sorry but i really need to find a solution for this, its really getting on my nerves


----------



## vonbismarck

Nastybutler187 said:
			
		

> up.. sorry but i really need to find a solution for this, its really getting on my nerves


It has been a long time since I have done anything like this so I might be wrong but can't you edit the boot.ini file to take away the second option and have it just boot right into windows?


----------



## Nastybutler187

uh.. where could i find this boot.ini file


----------



## vonbismarck

Nastybutler187 said:
			
		

> uh.. where could i find this boot.ini file


You should be able to find it right when you open your C drive.  It might or might not be hidden (can't remember).  You can just run a search for it (make sure to also search for hidden files).

I believe you can also get to it from the systems properties advanced tab.  Then you would click on startup and recovery.


----------



## Jesse1984

Or there is an easier way, goto start->run->type "msconfig" (without quotes)->select the BOOT.INI tab.... now select check all boot paths. The utility will detect that the second entry is now invalid and remove it so it will no longer appear in the boot menu. Goodluck


----------



## Nastybutler187

I did that, but when i click check all boot paths, it says "it appears that all boot.ini files for Microsoft operating systems are OK". however, i do see both choices, and i moved the Windows XP up before the Setup so that it loads automatically. thanks. but i still would like to get rid of it all together if i could.


----------



## Jesse1984

Hmm, well then it looks like you will have to edit the boot.ini file afterall. Please read this: http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm and you should understand how to do it. Note: If you do something wrong it may stop windows from booting all together. Goodluck


----------



## Nastybutler187

i think i got it. thanks!


----------

